# Wing delete: where did you guys get your plugs?



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm gonna take my wing off and wanna know what you guys did to plug up the holes 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

PontiacKidd said:


> I'm gonna take my wing off and wanna know what you guys did to plug up the holes
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Three options
1) take it to a body shop
2) live with the holes
3) google grafxwerks


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Grafxwerks covers kinda look like some sap from a tree fell on your trunk but the color match is pretty spot on. It's a good choice if you want to go spoiler less but want the option of putting it back on later.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> Three options
> 1) take it to a body shop
> 2) live with the holes
> 3) google grafxwerks
> ...


I just got black vinyl wrap an covere the holes. It's water proof so I'm happy with it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

PontiacKidd said:


> I just got black vinyl wrap an covere the holes. It's water proof so I'm happy with it
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Grafx werks comes with an aluminum tape cover and another cover that paint matches.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> Grafx werks comes with an aluminum tape cover and another cover that paint matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's sick! I'm not to worried about it. It's close and won't get water in it. So until I paint the whole car and have the holes filled I don't care


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahh I see , looks good! 
Mines torrid red so black don't work so well for me. From what I remember even without the holes covered water shouldn't get in your trunk aside from the one hole supplying the wire to the 3rd brake light.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> Ahh I see , looks good!
> Mines torrid red so black don't work so well for me. From what I remember even without the holes covered water shouldn't get in your trunk aside from the one hole supplying the wire to the 3rd brake light.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


You know what you could do, I work at a paint store. So I know how much more close black can go with mine then a red go with torrid. Get your paint code and go to a paint store and spray paint a couple light coats on a sheet of vinyl and let it dry, on the opposite side, cut out quarter size circles and slap them on. If you wanted your wing off. But I would like that monaro wing down the road. That lip looks sick!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

PontiacKidd said:


> You know what you could do, I work at a paint store. So I know how much more close black can go with mine then a red go with torrid. Get your paint code and go to a paint store and spray paint a couple light coats on a sheet of vinyl and let it dry, on the opposite side, cut out quarter size circles and slap them on. If you wanted your wing off. But I would like that monaro wing down the road. That lip looks sick!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's a good idea, I might give that a shot. Ill post up here with the results. I luckily have some touch up paint handy


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> That's a good idea, I might give that a shot. Ill post up here with the results. I luckily have some touch up paint handy


Yea dude keep me updated on your progress 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

I just cut small circular peices of black electric tape, and havent fell off in the rain since i put them on 5 months ago. I put some clear coat on the spots over no paint to prevent rust


----------

